# new guy with a 87 300z turbo..



## PeTie (Sep 2, 2004)

Well I'm here...I've got a 87 300z turbo, i got it for free...Thing is its crashed in the front pretty bad...I checked the engine and it seems clean and no oil anywhere. What would my options be for restoring this, finding a complete front half of the car and possibly a few more things i'll need and where can I get these?

I'll get pics up ASAP..


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Congrats! Welcome to the Z club.

I bet the Z you have is pretty much totaled. See if you can get the car started, and see if the clutch/transmission functions properly. If everything works OK, get another Z and use the white one for parts. If it is a turbo, then see if it can be fixed. If it's NA, get another one.


----------



## PeTie (Sep 2, 2004)

Nah Man i don't think its completely totaled it the thing....I may have some luck getting a new front end and radiator...as I said I'll see what can be done with it..I'd really like to get the car running...I know guy that would possibly trade me my vg for a RB plus some cash....


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

PeTie said:


> Nah Man i don't think its completely totaled it the thing....I may have some luck getting a new front end and radiator...as I said I'll see what can be done with it..I'd really like to get the car running...I know guy that would possibly trade me my vg for a RB plus some cash....


An RB what....... I'd jump on that, even if it was an RB20. Cash plus an RB, doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## PeTie (Sep 2, 2004)

rb26....plus a nice chunk of cash...


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

PeTie said:


> rb26....plus a nice chunk of cash...


I'd rather stick with the VG30ET...plenty of power potential and just as strong as an RB, plus it already fits and will have no problems working.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> I'd rather stick with the VG30ET...plenty of power potential and just as strong as an RB, plus it already fits and will have no problems working.


No, not as strong as a stock RB26. Stock RB can hold about 600 Hp. 700 with some minor internal work, and 1000+ if you throw stuff at it. Even fully built, seems to me the VG runs out of staying power at 600 or so.


----------



## PeTie (Sep 2, 2004)

Well Guys, i guess i'm gonna part the 300z out, if any of you guys need nething from a 87 turbo vg30et...Let me know and I'll see what I can do for ya..


----------

